# WNBA Fans



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Any big WNBA Fans here?!?! Im a massive fan of the Seattle Storm








WNBA > NBA

#Swag


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Minnesota lynx f#%#^$% wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lets rip it up!!!!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

oh dear i acccidently made two threads


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

#1!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

MrFunnyPants said:


> #1!







swag


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Chicago and San Antonio ftw! I'm for Chicago this year though, Delle Donne is a beast on the court. I would have chosen her over Griner


----------



## Rhonda1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Los Angelos Sparks and the New York Liberty Candace Parker and Cappie Pondexter my favorite players


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Elena Delle Donne, Candace Parker, Becky Hammon 
HHNNNNGGGGGGGGG


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Rhonda1 said:


> Los Angelos Sparks and the New York Liberty Candace Parker and Cappie Pondexter my favorite players


I like Parker too; she was MVP in the All Star game today :boogie


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

that one girl thats from chino!!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I turned the WNBA all star game on today so I see could Brittney Griner play and then I find out she's injured:blank


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


> I turned the WNBA all star game on today so I see could Brittney Griner play and then I find out she's injured:blank


IKR. the was one of the main reasons I wanted to watch the game, to see her and Delle Donne play. next year hopefully they will (also want Diggins to play too).


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It probably can't be any worse than the NBA.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maya Moore is just amazing, great game last night.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maya Moore......3 rings in 5yrs. Wow!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Moore vs Taurasi tonight......doesn't get any better.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Parker looked great last night, I'm still upset/confused over her Olympic snub though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Lynx are just too good, kinda unfair.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn what a game, huge win for the Sparks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tonight is a must win for the Lynx, hopefully I'll be able to watch some at work tonight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lynx looked great tonight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, Sparks dominated from the tip.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Great game, Maya Moore was amazing. Game 5 should be epic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What a game, Sparks won fair in square.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Delle Donne willing to sit out? Crazy. The league better make a trade happen.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What a night for Taurasi, still one of the best after all these years.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like it will be Sparks and Lynx in the Finals again this year.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lynx and Sparks tonight...should be good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sue Bird an all star starter again......crazy how in the wnba you can seem to be declining then boom back. Maybe its because she was missing that other all star post player.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Good all star game, Maya Moore MVP.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fowles looking like the best player in the league. Sorry Maya.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sparks are looking good great on both sides of the floor. Those twin towers are great and the role players are so good. Team to beat IMO.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The semi's should be pretty good. Lynx and Sparks should make it back for that rematch though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I want the Lynx to win this year but the Sparks just have that it factor. We'll see. Plus Whalen is on her last leg and Seimone is getting old so.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lynx and Sparks should be epic once again can't wait till Sunday .


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I used to go to the games with my mom, sister, & aunt when I was little. I've never been into sports but it was enjoyable back then


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I used to go to the games with my mom, sister, & aunt when I was little. I've never been into sports but it was enjoyable back then


:O

Awesome. You watch at all? Like on tv?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> :O
> 
> Awesome. You watch at all? Like on tv?


I used to if I caught it on TV, but not lately.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I used to if I caught it on TV, but not lately.


Aww. Well I really like it. :yes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What a game...wow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lynx have to bounce back tonight...crucial game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another close game, tied up now. So evenly matched.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sparks look like they will repeat, they are so good and probably be the favorites next year. Minnesota is aging, Whalen and Augustus are on their last legs so this might be their best shot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another game 5.....its going to be epic....so evenly matched. Rooting for the Lynx though. Fowles and Parker 2 best big men in the game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lynx came out and controlled the game, Fowles was great....MVP. Lynx 4th ring in 7 years!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sparks add Cappie......they should be the favorites this year. Lynx will have a shot but Seimone and Whalen are declining.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Liz Cambage has been killing it. Mvp?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Finally get to watch some WNBA games today....semifinals start today.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sue Bird put her team on her back last night. Amazing how well she is playing after all these years. They should win the chip.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think Catchings is the best WNBA player of all time. Did it all. Swoopes would be a close second. Catchings was a better defensive player, Swoopes was better offensively slightly but if we're splitting hairs Catchings had a better overall game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopefully Delledone can get her first ring.


----------

